# 2011 Chevy CRUZE 1.8L LS 6MT - Black Granite Metallic



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome. i love the Chevy Cruze Magnaflow cat back exhaust system, sounds amazing. You should post a video with how the exhaust sounds when driving. 

Any plans for exterior modifications?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I do plan on making an interior video, and a drive by video...but as far as exterior mods...I'm looking at doing some type of lip kit or nice body kit and some nice rims...then of course window tint...


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are some recent pictures after I washed her and put the new SRiV badge on as well...

View attachment 1715


View attachment 1716


View attachment 1717


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

you just pissed my wife off


cause now i have to put that on my car 
which is the exact car only a 12


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that bro...did not mean to piss off anyones wife

also, here is the new Flickr link to my pictures...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eric-quikslvr/6204665940/in/set-72157627801831236/


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just some new pics after the recent fog lamp install. It does change the way she looks, I like her. not may get some HID's for the fogs, not sure yet.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Info on headlights please? Temperature, price, link.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure of the brand, they were purchased from Pann Auto in San Diego, they 8000k, and i believe like 100 for the kit.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ECRUZ said:


> Not sure of the brand, they were purchased from Pann Auto in San Diego, they 8000k, and i believe like 100 for the kit.


Did you install yourself or was it done for you?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lol pann auto i was gonna buy my lug nuts from there but was scared of seeing all the 240s and the gtr and the hondas in the back


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Did you install yourself or was it done for you?


No I installed the HID kit myself, it is actually very easy.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my recent Injen SRI install today...


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just washed, clayed and waxed my baby, she came out good. What you think?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got the Inno Roof Rack installed. I am going to install the wind visor, add it does whistle a bit. But aside from that it looks good.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are some pics with my new wheels installed.
























Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It was nice to watch the progression through your thread! Looking good!


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> It was nice to watch the progression through your thread! Looking good!


Thanks I appreciate the compliments...the only things I really have left is getting lowering springs, painting my brake calipers and drum covers, plasti-dipping my chrome trim, window tint and dual-exhaust. So I hope it comes out good. ?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

ECRUZ said:


> Here are some pics with my new wheels installed.
> 
> View attachment 7705
> 
> ...


looking good there.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> looking good there.


Thank you kind sir.


----------

